# First Context Photograph



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

*Plate No. 1.* L=(T-G)15 _where_

L=Longitude in Degrees,

T=Local Time in Decimal Hours, and

G=Greenwich Mean Time in Decimal Hours.

Book of five-figure tables also contains Decimal Equivalents table. Should have used that instead.


----------



## gaz56 (Jun 13, 2009)

I like it very nice photo

Gaz


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

Excellent photograph, though hopefully you won't mind a bit of constructive criticism.

Try stopping the lens down a little more, perhaps to f/5.6 or f/8. The edges of the frame have out of focus areas which are slightly distracting.

The composition is excellent, except for a few tiny details around the edge of the frame. Personally, I would have composed such that:

There was no gap on the right between the book and the edge.

The pencil lead didn't run off the frame. The body of the pencil is perfect as is. I'd rotate the pencil so the lettering on it isn't on display.

The tip of the slide rule didn't run off the frame.

I'd experiment with other placements of the joint of the slide rule.

All very nit-picky stuff, but for me it's what makes or breaks a photo. In general and as an overall composition though, it's very strong. The book, binder, pencil and rule all combine to frame the subject very well.

If you can control lighting, it might look better with a more well defined shadow, though much less of one, i.e. lit from overhead.


----------

